# Penny due Saturday!!! =D



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well a couple days and Penny my polled alpine doe reaches day 150!! I am really hoping for some HEALTHY polled babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey we can hold each others hand. I have a girl due on Saturday also.... Freesia. She is from a polled mom but she is horned so I don't expect polled kids. Last year from 2 polled moms I got 3 out of 4 polled kids. I was feeling pretty lucky. So you have a 50/50 chance that they will be polled.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

peggy said:


> Hey we can hold each others hand. I have a girl due on Saturday also.... Freesia. She is from a polled mom but she is horned so I don't expect polled kids. Last year from 2 polled moms I got 3 out of 4 polled kids. I was feeling pretty lucky. So you have a 50/50 chance that they will be polled.


Sounds like a deal!! I'm so excited!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are some pics from about ten minutes ago... She is dropping a bit and softening up, but her bag needs to grow! I was told she bags last minute, so I'm guessing he will bag up tomorrow like Nugget did!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It does look like her ligs are softening up. I just checked my girl and her ligs are firm but her udder is huge.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Penny's ligs are all but gone, but she still hasn't really bagged up as much as I thought she would! And she doesn't seem to be laboring either... Guess time will tell!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Freesia had twins, a doeling and a buckling. It was a little hard on her cause she is so small but it has turned out good. Babies are strong and healthy. I am glad it is over.... I had a doe that kidded and her udder didn't really start to fill out a lot until she kidded so don't worry. If her ligs are gone though keep an eye on her.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!! I am goin out and checking on her fairly often... I am honestly thinking she is going to go over due!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have heard that if the ligs are gone to expect babies within 12 to 24 hours. I first noticed Freesia's were gone last night around 9 pm and she kidded today at around 11 am.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I keep checking her, I am thinking maybe tomorrow...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, no babies yet... Her bag is strutted, belly is dropped, ligs are completely gone... And she is standing in the pen eating like she has been starved for a month haha I will be keeping a close eye on her!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Funny how they are like that. My Freesia is a little pig and she was chowing down til right before she kidded. Keep us posted.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I moved her into the barn so he didn't find a nice snowy corner to kid in, she is getting pretty uncomfortable, up and down, pawing, bawling, so I am thinking pushing should start within the next hour-ish!! =D very excited!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good for you, a day time delivery, they are so much nicer.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pushing has commenced!! Hopefully it is smooth sailing from here!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Two beautiful doelings!! Everyone is doing well! I am in the house thawing out! I will get more pics once they have dried off!!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ohh! Awesome. I want my turn now!!! I wanna see my babies  Buttercup's due date is tomorrow. I'm so anxious for it to go well and be over!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

canthavejust1 said:


> Ohh! Awesome. I want my turn now!!! I wanna see my babies  Buttercup's due date is tomorrow. I'm so anxious for it to go well and be over!


That is so exciting!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!! Twin doelings again...... Congratulations and I am glad all is well. Good for you and your goats that it looks like the weather up your way has warmed up. Have you chosen names yet??


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!! I am ecstatic!! I am about 90% sure the one doeling is polled!! It is my sister in-laws birthday today so I let her name them. Their names are Sophia and Sky! They are doing wonderful it is fairly warm out and they are all dry!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are sure cuties. I like the dark leg on the one..... Are you keeping them as well?? What did you name the others?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I'm going to keep them all. I wanted six alpine does... I just thought it would take a little longer to get there haha! We named the other two Oreo and Bree(because she came tail first) I should say my husband and kids named them before I got in the house lol! I am super impressed with Pete as a sire!! All girls and gorgeous colors!! It's a shame he is related to 2/3 I them now  I might keep him to breed to nugget and penny and then find a boy for the other girls! I'm on the fence! I was supposed to have Internet hooked up yesterday so I could maybe do some work on my website... But true to form, it will probably be another week  the only complaint I have living way out in the boonies lol is the Internet service!! Are you done now or are you expecting more kids?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations once again. I don't blame you, I want to keep all of mine too but of course I am at my limit..... We are in the boonies also but thank goodness our satellite internet works most of the time. I am through kidding for now, the last one is in July.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable! Love their names!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I sent you a pm.


----------

